# 06' 6.0 ready to trash



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I had my 6.0 die on me Sunday with the mini behind it. The dealer calls today & tells me that the hpop is bad & he is tearing into it. I get another call this afternoon telling me that something came loose in the engine & went through the hpop. I am now aiting for a Ford rep to call the dealer & tell them what to do with it. I hav ea feeling that I will not like what they say. The engine only has another 7000 miles until the warranty is up so I don't want a quick fix just to have something go wrong just after the warranty is up. I told the dealer what I wanted to do but they are saying that it is up to Ford to mak ethe call.:realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I've had great luck with mine so far! I think it has better preformance power than the 7.3L diesels. Ain't it so beautiful?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

How do you work on that thing? I can practically sit in the engine bay of my truck.

I would let them fix it and then trade that sucker in, jkiser. The 6.0 liter is a workhorse, but it was practically designed to fail. The heads and block are different metals to begin with and that is just asking for disaster. I'm a Ford guy at heart. Too bad we can't choose our engines. I'd have a F350 with a 5.9 Cummins, but I don't have the time or $$ to build it myself.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

My guess is that you want them to do a new longblock and include the HPOP right? I doubt they will do that. What came loose in the engine?


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had decent luck with it but this is going to tell how much Ford thinks of it's loyal customers. I have always owned Ford trucks & have always had great luck with them. I told the dealer that if it wasn't resolved to my satisfaction then I would be at the Dodge dealer the day after I pick it up from getting fixed. I know the owner of the Ford dealership & he couldn't believe I would switch sides. I have been looking for a 7.3 F-450 regular cab but they are hard to find in decent shape.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Banksy;1026169 said:


> How do you work on that thing? I can practically sit in the engine bay of my truck.
> 
> I would let them fix it and then trade that sucker in, jkiser. The 6.0 liter is a workhorse, but it was practically designed to fail. The heads and block are different metals to begin with and that is just asking for disaster. I'm a Ford guy at heart. Too bad we can't choose our engines. I'd have a F350 with a 5.9 Cummins, but I don't have the time or $$ to build it myself.


I have heard it over and over again but the Heads on the 6.0 are not aluminum. They are cast just like the head on a Cummins. The main problem with the 6.0 is they do not have enough headbolts/not strong enough headbolts. With aftermarket headstuds that problem is fixed. Now I will agree the 6.0 has had more problems then it should.
Robert


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

rob_cook2001;1026305 said:


> I have heard it over and over again but the Heads on the 6.0 are not aluminum. They are cast just like the head on a Cummins. The main problem with the 6.0 is they do not have enough headbolts/not strong enough headbolts. With aftermarket headstuds that problem is fixed. Now I will agree the 6.0 has had more problems then it should.
> Robert


Hmmmm...ok. I've heard over and over that they're aluminum.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

take a mag to em' i read a couple placed they are cast to.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You guys ever have a no start on a 6.0 and everything seems to check out. Check the high pressure oil line fitting on the injectors. My vehicle at work was down for a week with it. The fitting cracked and was sucking air with no leak. That drove the boys in the repair bay nuts trying to find it.They checked everything but the spare tire pressure.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Banksy;1026359 said:


> Hmmmm...ok. I've heard over and over that they're aluminum.


I have heard that to, but I have pulled the heads off of 10-12 6.0's all cast. I have a set of ported/fireringed 6.0 heads in the shop and they are cast.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Well according to my tech I had a snap ring on the snap coupler come out & go in the HPOP. I guess it is getting a new front cover & a new pump. I should have the truck back by Wed.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

MickiRig1;1026769 said:


> You guys ever have a no start on a 6.0 and everything seems to check out. Check the high pressure oil line fitting on the injectors. My vehicle at work was down for a week with it. The fitting cracked and was sucking air with no leak. That drove the boys in the repair bay nuts trying to find it.They checked everything but the spare tire pressure.


i have had that problem this week but right before i sent the truck in because of a problem that has been for a few weeks when i would start it up it would run rough till it warmed up then would seem to run fine so take it in the shop and they run a check and tell me the reprogramed the computor and tell me that the batteries are weak but i don't have them replaced this was on friday on monday noght i go out to start truck and it cranks like crazy but does not fire i do it till batteries run down then i wait till next morning and csll the dealer they send tow truck before it gets to shop i call and let them know that the batteries are low almost dead from me cranking it so i get a call from the dealer latter that day and the dealer tells me the batteries are bad that they need to replace them and they will be 180 instilled per battery so i tell them to get it running and i'll be there to pick it up about a half hour latter i call to ask a ? and they say they are almost done with truck and tell me they didn't check truck they where waiting for me to say replace batteries which i never asked them to do i can put batteries in for alot less i argued with the guy and i asked him why he didn't put the thing on a computor while it was running to see if anyrthing was wrong with it before the batteries where replaced i get nothing out of it but it cost me 450.00 for batteries and towing which i find hard to beleive so far truck has been starting but one day i started it and i didn't think it was going to fire i have been driving it alot i want it to fail so i can take it back to the dealer and through it in there face i was told if cranks just 50 rpm less then it suppose to then it won't fire do to weak batteries i'm just waiting till the day it won't start agian i've been around diesels for a long time and never had this problem if the batteries where weak it would still fire and run right once running i'll get my revenge i'm sure


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I miss the days when a Diesel was timed from the Pump. All the 2 diesels I have owned the pump run's the show. Now you are at the mercy of the electronic's. I want a diesel plow truck, then I think about fuel cost and maintenance. Do you really make out owning and running a Diesel?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I gotta get me one of these PowerChokes......


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

MickiRig1;1027448 said:


> I miss the days when a Diesel was timed from the Pump. All the 2 diesels I have owned the pump run's the show. Now you are at the mercy of the electronic's. I want a diesel plow truck, then I think about fuel cost and maintenance. Do you really make out owning and running a Diesel?


No! I heard a study, forget who did the study, but if your choice was a brand new gas truck or a brand new diesel truck all the same specs except the motors; if you choose the diesel powered truck over the gasser, it would take you about ten years to start saving money w/ the diesel. (w/ the higher price of the diesel option from the dealer, higher priced parts, more costly maintenance, new emissions stuff) Bottom line, if you're using your truck to make money it doesn't make sense to buy diesel.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

gotsnow?;1027629 said:


> No! I heard a study, forget who did the study, but if your choice was a brand new gas truck or a brand new diesel truck all the same specs except the motors; if you choose the diesel powered truck over the gasser, it would take you about ten years to start saving money w/ the diesel. (w/ the higher price of the diesel option from the dealer, higher priced parts, more costly maintenance, new emissions stuff) Bottom line, if you're using your truck to make money it doesn't make sense to buy diesel.


So it would make sense for tractor trailers to switch to gasoline?

Can you explain your math regarding a 10 year payback? When I ran my 351 to plow snow, I used about 45 gallons of gasoline each time. I burn a little more than half that with the diesel.

I do agree that a diesel doesn't make much sense for a grocery getter but I find that the fuel savings more than warrant the initial cost as long as you plan on using the diesel engine for the workload that it was designed for.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1027493 said:


> I gotta get me one of these PowerChokes......


You couldn't handle it. :waving:



gotsnow?;1027629 said:


> No! I heard a study, forget who did the study, but if your choice was a brand new gas truck or a brand new diesel truck all the same specs except the motors; if you choose the diesel powered truck over the gasser, it would take you about ten years to start saving money w/ the diesel..


You heard Eh?



gotsnow?;1027629 said:


> Bottom line, if you're using your truck to make money it doesn't make sense to buy diesel.


Without knowing how many mile/hours someone puts on in a year this comment doesn't make any *sense*.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;1027649 said:


> You couldn't handle it. :waving:


I know. I'm used to my quiet, reliable Chevy 350s. Always starts, runs smoothly, oil pan is tight, head bolts good.

Not to mention the whole truck doesn't shut down when a non-essential part fails


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

i like the diesel myself but they do have advantages and disadvantages i have a 2000 f-350with a 7.3 in it and i get 400 miles around town and on the highway i get almost 800 mile to a tank now that is because of the gearing in the rears it is alittle sluggish when i'm pulling my trailer on hills but it will pull them but when you get it rolling there is no stopping it and i have a 2006 f-550 dump with a 6.0 in it and 4.56 gears and it lucky to get 200 miles out of a tank around town or on the highway but it will pull a house down if i needed to do it but all this new stuff that is put on these motors are killing them not like the old day when you had a problem with it you could keep it running till you get to a shop now with just a little glitch and nothing don't want to start but even the gassers are doing the same thing with all the sensors out there granted there might be altittle more room under the hood with a gasser then a diesel and for any repairs you don't have to remove the cab to work on them i'm just happy i'm not a machanic that has to work on them


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow......................


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I've had 2 of my 6.0s at my day job just die while going down the road. The first one the dealer diagnosed as a bad fuel pressure regulator on the hpop. They replaced and runs great now. The 2nd one had the same symptoms so I changed the fuel pressure regulator myself and had the same result. If your dealer has no luck, you could try that


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

todays egr,cat converted,particulate filtered,electronic heui or common rail injected,variable geometry turbo diesels do only 2 things well: make good power and run clean.all cost more to run than previous designs,none are more reliable,cummins,duramax,powerstroke,all have their expensive problems,all will croak you out of warranty,take this from a diesel shop owner who sees all of them every day,the best way to own one is new,extended warranty,get rid of it after warranty is out or buy gas.ask any out of warranty 6.0 or duramax owner who has had problems out of warranty.a 7.3 that isnt front fuel lines,oil pan or cooler rotted,knowing youll go for a set of injectors some day is as good as it gets for a modern diesel tied with pre egr cummins.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have not seen my Baby at work for the last month. My 07 - 6.0 PSD Ambulance had the EGR go,Then a leak at the oil cooler, then a cracked oil line fitting on the injector's, now they tell me the engine popped the head gasket. The one I drive now has injector problems. The Mechanic's want to know how I know? Please I drive them 20k a year. I know when one has a problem.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Well once I have enough money saved up, Im buying a EGR delete. ARP headstuds in the future. Also you can beef up the hpop with better parts??? Iv also been reading the DIY EGR delete. Besides, I could not drive a dodge!!!! If it has a cummins well, its a brick of gold wrapped in crap. Its the internet, you will always hear of the bad things that happen to these trucks. Not the good ones that are out driving everyday with no problems.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

A new update:: I took the truck back to the dealer Friday because it won't restart when warmed up. I like the truck but since I picked up some work at a local college I can't chance having it keep going down on me. I am going to look at a couple of F-450's, with a reliable 7.3 in them, this week.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Rock Boat;1027679 said:


> i have a 2000 f-350with a 7.3 in it and i get 400 miles around town and on the highway i get almost 800 mile to a tank now that is because of the gearing in the rears it is alittle sluggish and i have a 2006 f-550 dump with a 6.0 in it and 4.56 gears and it lucky to get 200 miles out of a tank around town or on the highway


So I guess the dump I just bought with 4.88's wont be a fuel sipper? Damn I'll have to return it,lol.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ultimate plow;1033892 said:


> Well once I have enough money saved up, Im buying a EGR delete. ARP headstuds in the future. Also you can beef up the hpop with better parts??? Iv also been reading the DIY EGR delete. Besides, I could not drive a dodge!!!! If it has a cummins well, its a brick of gold wrapped in crap. Its the internet, you will always hear of the bad things that happen to these trucks. Not the good ones that are out driving everyday with no problems.


Thats pretty funny.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The ambulance (6.0) I drove at work popped it's heads and injectors at 158K. It spent a month at a Ford Dealership. I took a day shift so I am back to an 03 - 7.3 PSD. It has 213K on it and it runs like a top. I get the next new one that comes in. I can't wait to see how the new PSD runs!


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't believe Ford is going to put the new 6.7L diesel into the E-series because they can't get it to fit because of all the emissions crap. The V10 gasser is gonna be the only option for an ambulance soon, unless it is built on a truck chassis


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

plowguy43;1039196 said:


> Thats pretty funny.


I know.....


----------

